# Sudden strength loss



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

recently something that's been worrying me is that for the past 3-4 lifting sessions (last week), my performance/lifts haven't been up to my usual standards, I haven't been at my usual level.

The problem isn't only the fact that I've been a bit weaker than before, but it also seems as though I have more trouble keeping good form and more trouble controlling the weight...kind of hard to explain, I don't mean my form is getting crappy and all shaky and stuff, but it just feels off and I don't feel like I have the same control during sets.

 I should add that I'm also getting out of breath after high rep sets, and have trouble regtaining my breath/recuperating between sets even with 2-3 minute breaks whereas only 2 weeks ago I never had this problem!

For instance, last bench workout, 225 felt heavier than it should (I struggled to get sets of 10 with it), whereas normally I can easily get 275-280 for 6-7 reps. It's been the same way for all other lifts as well.
At first I thought it might just be a few days off, but now it's starting to worry me as it's been like this several workouts in a row.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? What advice would you guys give me? Thankis


----------



## kbordner (Jan 2, 2012)

Without more info my first reaction is it sounds like your CNS is shutting down. This is usually caused by to many heavy lifts in the same exercises. For example trying to max out in the squat every week without using the conjugate method and switching up exercises ( good mornings/rack pulls etc)


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 2, 2012)

I had similar feelings about 2 months ago. Turns out my body was fighting off a mild flu virus. A light week while pounding down liquids, vitamins, extra zinc and making sure I got plenty of sleep fixed me right up.  At the gym I basically only did warmups, no working sets, and did HIT cardio until I was dripping sweat. Basically raised my body temp to what it would be if I had had a fever. 

On a side note, double check your electrolyte intake, especially potassium. Low potassium levels rob you of strength too. Potatoes are a great source of potassium, and if you think you're low, it's easy to replace some carbs in your diet with potatoes.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 2, 2012)

3 gigs hit it, If you're not sick check your diet, you'd be amazed what can change the type of workout you have if you're lacking somthing diet wise.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 2, 2012)

I appreciate your replies guys. I'm thinking either my CNS is tired out, or I'm a bit sick...
for the past week I've been feeling exhausted all the time, and have also experienced some symptoms of a cold or a flu. I'll lift tomorrow and depending on how it goes I might take a week off.


----------



## bjg (Jan 2, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> I appreciate your replies guys. I'm thinking either my CNS is tired out, or I'm a bit sick...
> for the past week I've been feeling exhausted all the time, and have also experienced some symptoms of a cold or a flu. I'll lift tomorrow and depending on how it goes I might take a week off.


 u are probably fatigued physically and mentally ..take 3-4 days off then start all over again but here how you need to proceed.
when you work a muscle group choose one basic lift where you go heavy and for the rest don't go heavy , like if you do chest go heavy on bench and fro flies, cable cross etc... stay with light weights.
when you do shoulders go heavy with military press only
etc...same for all other muscles. rest well after each workout
you will regain strength and confidence


----------



## ben1793 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think its your diet, I was eating lower carbs, 40/40/20 ratios carbs pro fats then I lowered the protein and upped the carbs and guess what...I could lift ALLOT MORE!!! I lifted about 25kg more on my deadlifts and did them in better form than I could last week, I am a newbie so I am experimenting but uping the carbs gives me allot more energy.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 2, 2012)

nightly sleep??


----------



## Cork (Jan 3, 2012)

So many environmental factors could go into this.  Just take the other's advice and re-evaluate your sleep and micro nutrients.  Everyone gets tired.  Try a deload week.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

Take a week off...


----------



## FUZO (Jan 3, 2012)

Go see a cardiologist


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 3, 2012)

Post your diet


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

Thread is almost a month old, but the problem hasn't subsided...in fact, it's gotten worse. I haven't had a "good" workout in AT LEAST 2 months, they've been pure garbage.

I tried lots of things- took a week off, changed up my workouts, etc.
I was sick for a while, but even when not sick my workouts have sucked. Something just seems "off" mentally-both in and out of the gym.

For instance, today I did DB Bench Press-usually I can do 120s no problem (until recently, that is) but today, I struggled with 100s and felt that I couldn't control them at all. I lowered the weight to 80s-same thing. Actually, anything heavier than 30s felt shaky lol.

What the hell do I do?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 26, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> Thread is almost a month old, but the problem hasn't subsided...in fact, it's gotten worse. I haven't had a "good" workout in AT LEAST 2 months, they've been pure garbage.
> 
> I tried lots of things- took a week off, changed up my workouts, etc.
> I was sick for a while, but even when not sick my workouts have sucked. Something just seems "off" mentally-both in and out of the gym.
> ...


 
I have had several instance like you have described. for me it has usually been related to a feeling of depression.  once the depression clears Im GTG. just take it easy. forget about progress for a while. your swimming against the tide. When I get like this, I just go in and do some push ups, abs, pull ups and some leg presses( goal is to be done with that in 15 min, just a light full body pump) and then I find some hot ass on the treadmill and i find one right behind her and proceed with getting a boner. 
I take the attitude of maintaining and I am not worried about progress. I know it will pass and I just ride it out.  I figure maybe I can loose a couple pounds of fat and that will be a supplimental progress.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have had several instance like you have described. for me it has usually been related to a feeling of depression.  once the depression clears Im GTG. just take it easy. forget about progress for a while. your swimming against the tide. When I get like this, I just go in and do some push ups, abs, pull ups and some leg presses( goal is to be done with that in 15 min, just a light full body pump) and then I find some hot ass on the treadmill and i find one right behind her and proceed with getting a boner.
> I take the attitude of maintaining and I am not worried about progress. I know it will pass and I just ride it out.  I figure maybe I can loose a couple pounds of fat and that will be a supplimental progress.



I appreciate your reply man. It probably doesn't help that I'm cutting atm-but I've only been cutting for 2 weeks, and the problems started well before that.
How long do these periods usually last for you?
I remember when I used to aim for a PR almost every workout only a few months ago- haven't hit a PR in at least 2 months now.
I'm thinking it might have something to do with the fact that I have hypothyroidism-I was diagnosed a few months ago, and started taking levothyroxine for it-according to my last blood test, my thyroid hormone levels are back to normal, so if anything, my workouts should be getting better. Pretty confused.


----------



## Robalo (Jan 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Take a week off...



^^This or at least make a deload


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

Robalo said:


> ^^This or at least make a deload



I took a week off, didn't help.


----------



## bjg (Jan 26, 2012)

where you ever on any AAS or any perfromance enhancing drug?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is your daily/weekly intake of the following:
sodium
potassium
calcium
magnesium
?

Feeling shaky is usually nervous system, and usually fucked up electrolytes.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 26, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> What is your daily/weekly intake of the following:
> sodium
> potassium
> calcium
> ...



I was going to ask the same thing. It's amaZing how bad you can feel by not having enough minerals. But I would also thing over the course of a month it would righted it self, If for only a couple days atleast. A mineral imbalance for extended time is possible but not real likely if your eating well.
Idk it could be medicine related(new meds) diet related(cutting) or mental(depression) or a combo.
I think most of us her know what is like to train through something. Sometimes it's just your bodies way of asking for a break.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you seen the doc yet? If not it might be time to get some tests brother. 2 months is a long time. Keep us updated.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 27, 2012)

I appreciate your support guys. I haven't used AAS or any performance enhancing drugs.
I got a blood test done, everything was fine, including magnesium, potassium, etc.
The problem most likely isn't overtraining either, since I just took a week off.
It must be mental then... I guess I just have to man up mentally and get myself psyched up like I used to, since atm there's no reason I wouldn't be able to get to my old level again.


----------

